# Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...



## Turbo72 (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute...bin neu hier und begrüsse euch...
Ich wollte mal fragen wie weit ich mich mit funkbisanzeiger von meinem angelplatz entfernen darf... wollte mal an unserem see am Wohnwagen angeln... jetzt ist unser Grundstück ca 40m vom See darf ich mich mal zum Essen vom angelplatz entfernen...würde es mitbekommen wenn einer beisst... 
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Stulle (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Meistens gibt es einen Passus der besagte das du die Ruten ständig unter Kontrolle haben must. Es sollen schon Leute Probleme gehabt haben die 100m entfernt im Bus gelegen haben.


----------



## Turbo72 (18. Juli 2018)

Danke... ok 100m sind ja auch schon was


----------



## Stulle (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Die waren aber nicht im Haus beim Essen [emoji849]


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

In allen möglichen Regularien steht etwas von "unmittelbar zu beaufsichtigen". Notfalls klärt es abschließend ein Richter, was du unter unmittelbar zu verstehen gehabt hättest. Eine recht blöde Lösung!

Mit wäre es schon alleine zu ungut, meine Sachen ohne Aufsicht zu lassen. Und das bestimmt nicht wegen möglichen Bissen. Es laufen genügend "Spassvögel" herum...!

It's your tun now. |wavey:


----------



## rippi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Man sollte in 23,45 Sekunden bei der Angel sein können. Dann finde ich es durchaus in Ordnung sich von der Angel zu entfernen.


----------



## sunny (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Kommt darauf an, wie sicher du dir bist, dass du den Angelplatz nach dem Essen noch so vorfindest wie vorher. Gibt ja genug "Spielverderber".

Ich persönlich würde meine Sachen nicht 15 Minuten unbeaufsichtigt lassen.


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



sunny schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie sicher du dir bist, dass du den Angelplatz nach dem Essen noch so vorfindest wie vorher. Gibt ja genug "Spielverderber".
> 
> Ich persönlich würde meine Sachen nicht 15 Minuten unbeaufsichtigt lassen.



Der Olaf triffts auch ziemlich genau...
Auch beim Pieseln sollte man sein Zeugs immer im Blick haben - da gibts bei mir keine Experimente. Kenne genügend Jungs, deren Material irgendwo auf dem Gewässergrund liegt...


----------



## rippi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Ich glaube sowas passiert nur in der Großstadt.


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Du meinst, dass Fischis Angeln ins Wasser ziehen? Ich kenne da eine  ziemlich blöde Geschichte, die sich mitten in Potsdam abgespielt hat.......  |rolleyes


----------



## bombe20 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



sunny schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie sicher du dir bist, dass du den Angelplatz nach dem Essen noch so vorfindest wie vorher.


es soll leute geben, die genießen beim schlingen. in drei bis vier minuten wird das mittagsmahl eingeatmet. |rolleyes
davon ab, was spricht dagegen bei den angeln zu essen bzw. diese für den zeitraum des essens einzuholen?



Franky schrieb:


> Ich kenne da eine  ziemlich blöde Geschichte, die sich mitten in Potsdam abgespielt hat.......  |rolleyes


würdest du diesen schwank zum besten geben? du hast mich neugierig gemacht.


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ...
> davon ab, was spricht dagegen bei den angeln zu essen bzw. diese für den zeitraum des essens einzuholen?



Ganz genau...



> würdest du diesen schwank zum besten geben? du hast mich neugierig gemacht.



Mal sehen... Zu gegebener Stunde, wenn ich in entsprechender Laune bin und die Zeit dafür habe.... Und ggf. das Einverständnis des Betroffenen, der hier auch umherspukt... :q


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Hallo,


eigentlich darf man sich überhaupt nicht entfernen. Nun wir keiner (Fischereiaufseher) etwas sagen, wenn man mal ein paar Meter kurz zum Pinkeln auf die Seite geht. Aber 40 Meter entfernt esssen geht nicht.
Wie schon erwähnt steht in den Regularien meist: "unter ständiger Aufsicht" und das heißt nun mal, ich muss bei den Ruten sitzen/stehen.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, wenn man sich direkt am Angelplatz verpflegt, verpflegen lässt?


----------



## porbeagle (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

*Offtopic * 
Genau 30 Meter. 

Warum? 

Weil es so in meiner Angelkarte steht.


----------



## Turbo72 (18. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antworten... 
Um meine Sachen mach ich mir keine Sorgen...es ist ein privat see. Und es sind 20 Mann  die eine karte haben... kontrolör kommt auch nicht... da es ein privater See ist.... aber trotzdem danke..
Bin in ca 10 sek. Am Wasser wenn es piiiept


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



rippi schrieb:


> Man sollte in 23,45 Sekunden bei der Angel sein können. Dann finde ich es durchaus in Ordnung sich von der Angel zu entfernen.


Wären bei Steinpackung dann unter 10m ^^

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Semmelmehl (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Hatte vor Kurzem das Spiel ... wollte Junior helfen, seine Angel zu entwirren, war eh keine Aktion am Wasser.
 Wo ich die Schnur grad vom Kurzen grade ziehe, höhre ich es hinter mir klappern.

 Meine Rolle hatte sich glücklicher Weise am Rutenhalten verhakt, sonst wären 150€ zum Freischwimmen angetreten.

 Da wäre ich also tatsächlich vorsichtig, was unbeaufsichtigt "es passiert schon nix" angeht.

 Vom Rechtlichen her habe ich ständig die gleiche Diskussion .. der Kurze hat nur einen Jugendschein, der darf also nur, wenn ich dabei bin.
 Wie weit darf der dann aber von mir weg sitzen um als "beaufsichtigt" zu gelten?

 40 Meter?

 Wären mir auf nem freien Feld schon zu viel, weil ich nicht glaube, dass ich zeitnah handeln könnte, wenn da drüben etwas schief geht.

 In einem geschlossenem Haus oder Wohnwagen zu sitzen, ist dann quasi das Gegenteil von "beaufsichtigt" ... das möge vielleicht auch an dem Wortteil "sicht" in "beauf*sicht*igt" liegen.

 Grüße


----------



## Martin Stephan (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



Andal schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, wenn man sich direkt am Angelplatz verpflegt, verpflegen lässt?




Die Einstellung unser geliebten Frauen |supergri


Würde mich meine am Wasser verpflegen, würde ich sie direkt wieder heiraten.


----------



## TeeHawk (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Uns hat der Fischereiaufseher bei einer Überprüfung an der Warnow (Gehlsdorf) ermahnt, weil meine Frau (angelt selber) sich mehr als 15 m von ihren Angeln entfernt hatte, um sich mit mir zu unterhalten...


----------



## wusel345 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Was war das denn für ein dusseliger FA? 15m sind doch keine Entfernung. bei 30 oder 40m hätte ich auch ganz leicht gemeckert, aber auch nur, wenn mit Pose geangelt würde. Bei Bissanzeiger sind 30m nicht zu viel.


Aber, manchmal bestraft das Leben auch einen Angler. Passiert an einem See von uns. Ein jugendlicher Angler meinte alles besser zu wissen. Karpfenruten mit Bissanzeiger ca. 80m entfernt. Funkbissanzeiger jault los. Er rennt, kommt aber nicht weit sondern fliegt über eine Wurzel aufs Maul. Ergebnis: Schlüsselbeinbruch. Aber schlauer ist er dadurch auch nicht geworden.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Ich glaube das sollte man vor Ort erfragen, wie das da gesehen wird.
Wird sicherlich auch vom Angler und der Angeltechnik und den Gegebenheiten vor Ort abhängen

Jemand beim Essen in 40m Entfehrnung mit Funkempfänger kann seine Ruten durchaus im kurzfistigen Einzellfall, unter Aufsicht haben und schnell vor Ort sein.(10-30Sek)
Aber Jemand der im Wohnwagen liest oder eine Angelart betreibt wo er vor Ort sein sollte, würde ich abmahnen.
Dem fehlt das Verständnis sie unter Aufsicht haben zu müssen.



Ein Betrunkener oder Schlafender vor Ort, wird auch kaum sofort handeln können, oder vieleicht auch mal verschlafen.


Einem schlafenden Bekannten haben sie mal unbemerkt die Ruten vor dem Schirmzelt gestohlen, so gut hatte er sie unter Aufsicht.
Eine gemeine Sauerei, aber bezeichnend für die fehlende Aufsicht.


----------



## bombe20 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wird sicherlich auch vom Angler und der Angeltechnik und den Gegebenheiten vor Ort abhängen


das ist sicherlich richtig, nur reichen manchmal schon 5m aus. ich habe mal beim pinkeln aus dem augenwinkel eine meiner ruten in richtung wasser verschwinden sehen. letztlich half nur noch ein beherzter sprung auf das handteil der rute und ich stand beim drill mit blankem hinterteil da, weil meine hose keinen knopf mehr hatte und ich in der eile den hosenstall und den gürtel nicht zumachen konnte. entschädigt wurde ich mit einem schönen 80er aal.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass Fischis Angeln ins Wasser ziehen? Ich kenne da eine  ziemlich blöde Geschichte, die sich mitten in Potsdam abgespielt hat.......  |rolleyes




Deshalb rödel ich meine Ruten grundsätzlich immer mit 'nem Seil an, wenn ich beim angeln irgendwo kacke, saufe oder penne!|znaika:


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das ist sicherlich richtig, nur reichen manchmal schon 5m aus. ich habe mal beim pinkeln aus dem augenwinkel eine meiner ruten in richtung wasser verschwinden sehen. letztlich half nur noch ein beherzter sprung auf das handteil der rute und ich stand beim drill mit blankem hinterteil da, weil meine hose keinen knopf mehr hatte und ich in der eile den hosenstall und den gürtel nicht zumachen konnte. entschädigt wurde ich mit einem schönen 80er aal.




 Ich hoffe Du warst nicht allein am Wasser, so das auch Andere Ihren Spass hatten.
So etwas sind tolle gemeinsamme Erinnerungen...die später für lustige Runden sorgen...



Aus solchen und anderen Fehlern kann man lernen.
Bremse lose stellen , Bügel auf und ausreichend Schnur auf der Rolle.
Wobei man Ich machmal die Ruten auch noch festbinde.
(Wenn ich müde oder im Kajak bin)



Ich habe einst genau neben der Aalrute gesessen, es klingelte und ich griff ins Leere, weil ich zu doof war...bedeutete es ging schwimmen und suchen.

Na gut, es war ein 54cm Karpfen im kleinen Tümpel.
Das war vor 34 Jahren ein Schlüsselerlebnis.



Bedeutet wenn man sein Gerät nicht richtig bedient, hilft es auch nicht dicht bei den Ruten zu sitzen.


Wenn Fische die Schur abreißen, die Ruten zerbrechen, die Ruten mitnehmen, Haken aufbiegen, unwiederbringlich festsitzen, durch Sprünge die Haken losschütteln, die Schnur durchbeißen oder Knoten nicht halten, hat fast immer der Angler Mist gebaut.


Ich schmunzel dann immer, wenn Sie voller Stolz vom Pech erzälen.
Mich verfolgen die Erlebnisse meiner unzähligen Anfängerfehler bis heute....Kopfkino vom Feinsten.
Wobei das Schicksal ja auch mal Glück liefert, Wo man gar nicht mit Erfolg rechnet.


----------



## SigmundFreud (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das ist sicherlich richtig, nur reichen manchmal schon 5m aus. ich habe mal beim pinkeln aus dem augenwinkel eine meiner ruten in richtung wasser verschwinden sehen. letztlich half nur noch ein beherzter sprung auf das handteil der rute und ich stand beim drill mit blankem hinterteil da, weil meine hose keinen knopf mehr hatte und ich in der eile den hosenstall und den gürtel nicht zumachen konnte. entschädigt wurde ich mit einem schönen 80er aal.






BERND2000 schrieb:


> [...]
> Aus solchen und anderen Fehlern kann man lernen. [...]




Klasse Geschichte. Zudem das der Knopf an der Hose verdammt wichtig ist. :vik:


----------



## phirania (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Mit Selbsthakmethode....#6 :q:q.
"entschädigt wurde ich mit einem schönen 80er aal."


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Deshalb rödel ich meine Ruten grundsätzlich immer mit 'nem Seil an, wenn ich beim angeln irgendwo kacke, saufe oder penne!|znaika:



Hmmja....  In besagtem Fall hätte Dir das auch nicht viel gebracht..... :q

Derjenige, den das betraf, hat seine 2 Ruten mit Köfi ausgelegt und danach sich selbst - auf die Liege. Kann sein, dass ein bis zwei Gutenachtgetränke mit im Spiel waren...
Wach wurde er, als eine der Ruten unter ziemlichen Getöse sich Richtung Uferlinie des Tümpels bewegte. Gerade noch rechtzeitig, denn die Spule war leer und wurde nur vom Achsknoten gehalten. Er nahm schnell ein paar Umdrehungen Schnur auf und Schlug an.... Auf der anderen (inzwischen menschenbelebten Seite) machte es "QUÄÄÄÄK" und ein Haubentaucher hüpfte hoch. Unter lautem Geschimpfe, sowohl vom Terrorvogel als auch Menschenvolk, wurde eingeholt... 
Zwar wurde der Vogel nach erfolgreicher Enttüdelung unverletzt wieder in die Freiheit entlassen, aber das "Rumgemeckere" das "man" sich auf der gut 200 m "Drillstrecke" anhören durfte, war wohl schlimmer als 2 schlechtgelaunte FAs :q:q:q


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

funkbissanzeiger sind keine verlässliche kontrolle! eine reichweite von 100 meter heißt nicht , das man sich auch so weit entfernen kann. das ist ein trugschluss


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass Fischis Angeln ins Wasser ziehen? Ich kenne da eine  ziemlich blöde Geschichte, die sich mitten in Potsdam abgespielt hat.......  |rolleyes



bei mir wäre es gestern beinahe ein dickes krautbündel, das bei strömung in die schnur geraten ist.20 meter wären zu weit gewesen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



Turbo72 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...bin neu hier und begrüsse euch...
> Ich wollte mal fragen wie weit ich mich mit funkbisanzeiger von meinem angelplatz entfernen darf... wollte mal an unserem see am Wohnwagen angeln... jetzt ist unser Grundstück ca 40m vom See darf ich mich mal zum Essen vom angelplatz entfernen...würde es mitbekommen wenn einer beisst...
> Danke für eure Antworten



Hängt evtl. vom Landesfischereigesetz und/oder Gewässerordnung ab.
In NRW Fischereigesetz gibt es keine Regelung, bleibt also die jeweilige Gewässerordnung.
Wir haben früher beim Nachtangeln regelmäßig die 500m entfernte Frittenbude aufgesucht. Regelmäßig hatten wir anschließend einen schönen Fisch am Haken.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir haben früher beim Nachtangeln regelmäßig die 500m entfernte Frittenbude aufgesucht. Regelmäßig hatten wir anschließend einen schönen Fisch am Haken.


Und das Beste dadurch verpasst :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Und ihn unnötig weit schlucken lassen.
Allein deswegen entferne ich mich z.B. nie von meiner Feederrute, weil die Fische, schlage ich nicht korrekt und zeitig an, schlucken bis zum Hinterteil.
Muss einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Lorenz (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir haben früher beim Nachtangeln regelmäßig die 500m entfernte Frittenbude aufgesucht. Regelmäßig hatten wir anschließend einen schönen Fisch am Haken.


Ein gehakter Fisch kann aber auch in andere Montagen oder ein Hindernis schwimmen. Je nach Gerät reicht schon ein kleiner Ast am Gewässerboden. Die unten angehängte Schleie ist jemandem entweder da im Holz abgerissen oder erst abgerissen und hat sich dann dort mit dem verbliebenen Schnurstück verheddert. Sie wurde dann von mir beim Schnorcheln entdeckt und gerettet.

Erwähnt wurde ja schon, dass (ungewollte) Fische (je nach Montage) schlucken können. Auch kann ein Glöckchen abfallen oder wegen Regen oder Wind kaum hörbar sein, die Schnur neben dem Bissanzeiger verlaufen oder irgendwas passieren, sodass eine akustische Bissanzeige nichtmehr so einfach möglich ist. Ab einer gewissen Entfernung ist ein Knicklicht nurnoch ein heller Fleck. Beim Welsfischen kann man zwei Knicklichter aneinander an die Spitze hängen, sodass man besser sieht in welche Richtung die Rutenspitze zeigt und ein Fallbiss erkannt werden kann; aber dafür muss man wach und zumindest ein bisschen aufmerksam sein. Ruten können aus dem Halter fallen oder fliegen, Schnurfangbügel umklappen, das Blättchen unter der Spule kann abbrechen sodass man die ablaufende Bremse nicht hört etc.... Wer das dann nicht mitkriegt, hat u.U. ein Problem...

Sach- und womöglich auch Personenschäden sind möglich, wenn man nicht aufpasst und (schnell genug) reagieren kann, denn es gibt ja noch andere Nutzer am, auf und im Gewässer; Boote (teilweise ohne Licht), Taucher, Schnorchler, Fußgänger, Autos (z.B. am Strand, Autos die auf dem feuchten relativ festen Sand nahe der Wasserlinie fahren und die Ruten stehen ja manchmal weiter oben oder gar über der Hochwasserlinie),... Man sollte sein Gewässer, die anderen Nutzer und ihr Verhalten also schon ein bisschen kennen, wenn man am Wasser schlafen oder sich von den Ruten entfernen will.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Ein Skifahrer legt seine Ski ab, wenn er zu Mittag ißt. Ein Tennisspieler fuchtelt auch nicht während der Brotzeit auf dem Platz herum... u.s.w.u.s.f.!

Nur den Anglern scheint es unmöglich, dass sie sich bei ihrem Zeug aufhalten, oder es rausnehmen, wenn sie sich was gönnen?

Wie kommts?


----------



## Ladi74 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

@Andal
Könnte ja was beissen! 
Der Funkbissanzeiger meldet sich schon und die 100m schafft man doch unter 8Sekunden.:q

So ne Geschichte wie bombe hab ich auch schon durch. #6
Bloss, war mitten " im Laufen lassen".... Als Entschädigung kam ne 45iger Schleie. Nur die Hose war nass!
Schlimmer war, dass ich mich von nem Geburtstag weggeschlichen hatte und mit der nassen Hose wieder hinmusste.
Erst wurde gelacht, dann ist die Tinca auf den Grill und die Hose auf die Leine gewandert.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Mir ist nachts mal ein Schwan durch die Schnüre zweier Angeln geschwommen, da war ich recht froh darüber, dies nicht etwa verpennt zu haben!
Die Befreiungsaktion ging nur so, dass ich mitm Boot hinterher fahren musste.
War dann noch ein ziemlicher Kampf, weil sich der Vogel wacker verteidigt hat, bis ich ihn wieder "ausgepackt" hatte.
Zwischenzeitlich hat er sich nämlich nicht nur in den zwei Schnüren verwickelt, sondern auch noch Zuflucht im Schilf gesucht.

Jürgen


----------



## Seele (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Skifahrer legt seine Ski ab, wenn er zu Mittag ißt. Ein Tennisspieler fuchtelt auch nicht während der Brotzeit auf dem Platz herum... u.s.w.u.s.f.!
> 
> Nur den Anglern scheint es unmöglich, dass sie sich bei ihrem Zeug aufhalten, oder es rausnehmen, wenn sie sich was gönnen?
> 
> Wie kommts?



Naja, der Vergleich hinkt meiner Meinung etwas. Sind völlig unterschiedliche "Sportarten" noch dazu beißts halt hauptsächlich nachts. 
Mit Selbsthakmontagen ist das Fischen ohne die Angeln direkt zu beaufsichtigen ja auch gar kein Problem.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Hallo,



> Mit Selbsthakmontagen ist das Fischen ohne die Angeln direkt zu beaufsichtigen ja auch gar kein Problem.



Stimmt, laut AVFiG reicht es in Bayern sogar, wenn Legangeln einmal am Tag gehoben werden.

Allerdings sind Handangeln ständig zu beaufsichtigen.

Wird aber gerade von den "Hantas" sehr weit ausgelegt. Hab schon öfter am Schifffahrtskanal scheinbar herrenlose Rodpods gesehen, deren Eigentümer im Kleinbus am Parkplatz schliefen.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



Seele schrieb:


> Mit Selbsthakmontagen ist das Fischen ohne die Angeln direkt zu beaufsichtigen ja auch gar kein Problem.


Und dann??? 
Der Fisch ist zwar gehakt zieht dann aber zielstrebig ins nächste Hinderniss.
Auch super. #6
Entweder man bleibt bei seinen Ruten oder man holt sie raus wenn man weg geht um was weiß ich zu tun.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Entweder man bleibt bei seinen Ruten oder man holt sie raus wenn man weg geht um was weiß ich zu tun.



#6


Exakt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie weit darf ich mich vom angelplatz entfernen...*

Naja, die Frage war nicht, was ihr für richtig oder gut haltet, sondern was er darf. 
Das regelt in der Regel der Verein bzw. Gewässerpächter.


----------

